# Now that we have seen your bows!



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Now lets see how much you spent on you bows. Just give us an estimate on how much it cost after all the accesories. Mine cost about $466


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Bare bow except with a code red ripcord I spent $919.42 but I got over $350 in sights quiver and stabilizer.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have about 13-15 hunerd' into it.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Hmmmm.....

D350, cobra sights, G5 expert, cheapy fuse stab, kwikee quiver, hi rise mount: About $1150

Specialist, Quad Lite, CBE scope, AAE pro-drop, X10's, Bernie's mounts, doinker weights: About $400 (due to freebie's and trades)

Now, since then I've probably spent another $500 in arrows and misc accessories.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

total on two k and k vindicators from tuning to broadheads around 3500


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

about 16 hundred


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Per bow? Or total?

Total I have like $6000 ballpark into my rigs... Not counting my additions this summer or bast bows.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

my alphamax $1,700 my 38 pro $1,000 total 2,700


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

around $1,300 and im still going to buy a stab and quiver.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

i have about $874 in my assassin. It would have been more but i already had the stabilizer and quiver


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Around $700. Including rest, sight, stabilizer and quiver. The bow brand new would have cost 900 bare bow.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

with arows and broadheads and all of that stuff i have about 1000


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Bow- $450
QAD rest- $150
sight-$100
stab-$30
new strings-$100
Arrows $$$???
release- $60


About $1000


----------



## Ou224 (Oct 21, 2010)

Do you want the number my wife thinks I have into it or the real number?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ou224 said:


> Do you want the number my wife thinks I have into it or the real number?


both


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

My Z7 total cost, that's even arrows, points, etc. I would have so say after all of it $1500 total cost into my bow, that's the sight, rest, stabilizer, release, quiver, and I even forgot to put in the Terminal Velocity string, and that includes arrows and of course the bow.so that's completely everything.

Now lets' see how much I have actually spent so far on my Monster.
Now that one I have spent only like $640 but that's because I have only bought the bow, half a dozen arrows for it, and the Terminal Velocity string, so that's without the release and what not and I allready had a sight and a rest but I will end up adding another $200 after I get an Axcel sight (used) and an Ultra-rest probably more than $200 and the reason my Z7 was so costy was because everything i got for it I got brand new, un-like the Monster since I cant afford brand new anymore for right now which is no problem for me at all!


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

both bows around 1,000


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't really feel like figuring it out (I'm kinda lazy, lol) but I can tell you it's a lot less than what you guys are quoting. Sure I'd buy brand new everything if I had money to blow but I'm a smart shopper and buy used or 1-2 year old stuff that used to be the rage. Honestly the only brand new stuff that I currently have is a quiver, hip quiver, all the arrows I buy are new, Ripcord code red, Scott Silverhorn, and that's about all besides a few other hunting and target related things. Example: I just bought a used $300 target sight (can't even tell it's been used; not hardly a scratch on it) for $165 in the classifieds. Just got a new bow and the total price was only $42 in shipping (traded it for my old bow). I also understand that not everybody's great at fixing things or have the knowledge, so a warranty for them is a great thing.

I know it's not cool and I wish I could have the latest and greatest but hey, whatever floats your boat (or wallet, lol):wink:.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Don't really feel like figuring it out (I'm kinda lazy, lol) but I can tell you it's a lot less than what you guys are quoting. Sure I'd buy brand new everything if I had money to blow but I'm a smart shopper and buy used or 1-2 year old stuff that used to be the rage. Honestly the only brand new stuff that I currently have is a quiver, hip quiver, all the arrows I buy are new, Ripcord code red, Scott Silverhorn, and that's about all besides a few other hunting and target related things. Example: I just bought a used $300 target sight (can't even tell it's been used; not hardly a scratch on it) for $165 in the classifieds. Just got a new bow and the total price was only $42 in shipping (traded it for my old bow).
> I know it's not cool and I wish I could have the latest and greatest but hey, whatever floats your boat (or wallet, lol):wink:.


My QAD ultra rest is the only thing that is "The Rage" :wink:


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> My QAD ultra rest is the only thing that is "The Rage" :wink:


Yep, and you're setup still works great, right?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Yep, and you're setup still works great, right?


sure does :teeth:


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

about 1350


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

recurve: bout 1500 or so Compound: 600ish


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

in a bow i have about 3k in one bow. toatl but about 1k of that is in arrows and another K is in the bow its self soo....


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Aaron Groce said:


> in a bow i have about 3k in one bow. toatl but about 1k of that is in arrows and another K is in the bow its self soo....


You shoot Protours, correct? Still, that's 2 1/2 dozen of em. Is that in one year?!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

got about 1500 into my attack


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

He has more arrows than that... I got a few grand into arrows,


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> You shoot Protours, correct? Still, that's 2 1/2 dozen of em. Is that in one year?!


yeah thats arrows from this year
2 doz ProTs
1doz 2312s
3doz 2315s
and these are from this year that was just a rough guestamation. i still have stuff like bow press and other odds and ends in archery. it funney when ya have more $ in ya archery than your truck


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a liitle over 1000 into mine but still need a new sight. But the question is is "Can you hit the broadside of a barn?" Or are you one of those people that expect the equipment to make you a great archer?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Aaron, what do you need 3 dozen 2315s for? Those better last you a good couple of years of abuse. I still got 11 of my 12 2312s from last season in good shape, and the one was because of a stupid mistake. 

Oh, retail my bow is around 2k ish. The Hoyt shoot-through risers really stack up the price tag, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

$430 so far.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

just got them at a good price i bought 1 doz new at trhe beginnign of indoor and got another 22 used for $110 with pro pin points and everything they shoot freakin awsome. i have them made up like 3 diffrentways i change arrow s a lot just to see if i can make it a hair more forgiving


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm droppin 2k at las this summer, another 700$ goes to blair, and then $500 goes to eric..


----------



## X-Count Mike (Feb 24, 2011)

I have way TO MUCH into archery:icon_1_lol:


----------



## quinnow1 (Nov 16, 2010)

2011 PSE EVO
QAD Ultra HD
DZ x Carbons
BR Broads
PSE Skulz Quiver
HHA Site
Custom Skulz dipped stab
Carter 2 shot release

1675.00


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

2k for a ce? Is that really what they run out there Adam?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

That's all set up. I think they are about 1200, but then my sight, scope, rest, stab setup, new strings, and whatever miscellaneous stuff I've got on it all bring the price up.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

That makes more sense


----------



## FreeStyle (Apr 10, 2011)

I have about 1k in my setup including arrows.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

1650 that's bow, sight, rest, stabilizer, and arrows. I still am looking at quivers.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

1200


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

about 1400 into the elite, and arount 1000 for my pse


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm not one for buying brand new either, my Z7 is the only thing that has all new stuff on it. the way I see it as far as one bow goes is that this is something I love to do and do all year and will do for my whole life, so if I'm gonna do it I better do it right, so that's why I went all out on my Z7, but now that I did that, I go and get used stuff now on unless I got to have whatever it is. But little stuff like broadheads, field tips, releases I will usually get brand new or slightly used as long as its not beaten up.
now if I can wait for it, I will wait a year for those that replace theirs every year and then I can get them $300 cheaper.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Brand new is needed for some things, not needed for others... Really the only thing I would buy brand new is warranty wasn't an issue are arrows


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> the way I see it as far as one bow goes is that this is something I love to do and do all year and will do for my whole life, so if I'm gonna do it I better do it right, so that's why I went all out on my Z7.


You don't have to spend a lot of money to "do it right." Like everyone else you just wanted to trick out your toy... and there's certainly nothing wrong with that.


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Target bow- Free

Huntin bow- 350 (09 katera demo bow)


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

honestly, more than i care to think about, especially now that im going to college this next school year

ballpark estimate for the bow i have now....probably $2700


----------



## MR6 or MR5 (Apr 26, 2011)

Mathews monster 6.0 all black. All orange dampers and monkey tails. Custom zebra barracuda Orange and black string. Ripcord code red. Vibracheck stabilizer. Hha sight with the wheel. Hha 4x lens. 2 dozen Easton axis n fuses carbon arrows. Carter chocolate addiction release. Only cost me $500!!!! Hehe, pro-staffer!


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

$1500 in my z7 thats with everything arrows,broadheads, sights the whole nine yards but well worth it in my book


----------



## illinibuck (Jan 31, 2011)

$805.00 with the bow and all the accesories.


----------

